
The Intel Xeon W-3175X Review: 28 Unlocked Cores, $2999 - gbrown_
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13748/the-intel-xeon-w-3175x-review-28-unlocked-cores-2999-usd
======
rasz
and 1.2KW power draw if you are brave enough
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-6Iwb2HihE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-6Iwb2HihE)

